# Pygmy trying to breed my chickens!



## daniel-delarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

I have one pygmy goat, he is in the yard with the chickens.  Never was a problem before, but now he is trying to breed my chickens.  Is it cause he needs a mate? Would letting him breed make him leave my chickens alone? Could I have him and a female housed together full time?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I would get him another boy or wether friend ... He does not know he can not breed chickens ... Goats are herd animals so they always need a 
friend !!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Is he a buck or a wether?


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Is he a buck or a wether?


If he's a buck and your only goat then I would wether (castrate) him.

Either way he really needs another herd animal for companionship.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

He's a buck. I really don't want to castrate him just in case.  Could I get a doe and keep them together full time? I know they will breed, but I can sell or give away the offspring.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 30, 2011)

If he is successful and you get a goat with feathers I want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2011)

daniel-delarosa said:
			
		

> He's a buck. I really don't want to castrate him just in case.  Could I get a doe and keep them together full time? I know they will breed, but I can sell or give away the offspring.


It is not a good idea to keep the buck with the doe during late pregnancy and if they are not separated after birth than he will breed her back too soon to be healthy for her.  I suggest a wether friend for him.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry poor chickens.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 5, 2012)

lol, I am sorry but the visual is cracking me up.  It's definitely not an egg for the bra-bator.  Seriously,  get the poor fella a wether.


----------



## got2bekidding (Feb 5, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, I am sorry but the visual is cracking me up.  It's definitely not an egg for the bra-bator.  Seriously,  get the poor fella a wether.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2952_goatchicken.png


    To funny redtailgal love it    I had a duck try and mate with the chickens but a goat way funny  Thanks for the laugh but poor chickens do get him a weather friend.


----------



## RayofHopeFarms (Feb 29, 2012)

Its nice to know that I am not the only one with this problem!!! I even have his brother for his herd mate but he still tries to mate our rooster from time to time! For the longest time we housed our 2 male goats with our female dogs and they would always try to breed them. We had to take our dogs completely away when we got a female goat because our bucks would not even look at our new doe even when she was in heat so long as our dogs were in the pen


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, I am sorry but the visual is cracking me up.  It's definitely not an egg for the bra-bator.  Seriously,  get the poor fella a wether.


   Or get a very big rooster who will challenge his authority.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Mar 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, I am sorry but the visual is cracking me up.  It's definitely not an egg for the bra-bator.  Seriously,  get the poor fella a wether.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2952_goatchicken.png


----------



## Citylife (Mar 9, 2012)

got2bekidding said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for make him a wether.  Soon you will so NOT like the smell of him!  AI is cheap enough.
And he will be easier to deal with.  


good luck


----------

